# Optical Forums > General Optics and Eyecare Discussion Forum >  Transitions 7 Reviews?

## AngeHamm

I always hated Transitions until Transitions VI came out. To my mind, that was the first iteration that got light enough, got dark enough, and lightened quickly enough to merit use. Now in the past year or so we've had the massively hyped but massively underperforming Vantage and now Generation 7.

We've seen exactly one pair of 7s in our office; in fact, I'm wearing them right now. My initial impressions are far less than positive. They darken very quickly and I like the color, but, much like Vantage, they take much too long to fade. It seems like Transitions has taken a couple steps backward in this recent iteration. Is anyone having success with this product? I prefer the old model (or PhotoFusion).

----------


## pezfaerie

They seem more reactive outside and I like the true grey color. I agree with you that they take too long to fade back. Have you had a chance to see the brown yet? We have had two pair come through and the color is so much better!

----------


## Craig

Same except the brown actually looks almost brown.

----------


## AngeHamm

I actually liked the old Transitions greyish brown.

----------


## Barry Santini

> i actually liked the old transitions greyish brown.


+1!

B

----------


## erichwmack

I actually like the new signature better than VI.  I also liked Vantage though.  We have been selling a lot of signature and the customer feedback has been positive so far.  The rep mentioned that signature has some HEV blue light blocking as well.  I have not seen the actual data on that but it seems that makes it a big + as well.  I imagine the brown is better than the grey at HEV blue blocking

----------


## lenslover

Do you think that the Transitions 7 narrows the differences between the standard Transitions and the Xtractive? Other than the behind the car activation, it seems like the Transitions Signature can get as dark, and in many temperatures and other conditions. Why would anyone want the Xtractive now? 
What would be the reasons to suggest Brown or Gray?

----------


## edKENdance

I personally like the new brown a lot better.  I'm interested to see how they perform in hotter climates.  I'll repost when I get back from Cuba.

----------


## stedel

We've done quite a few of them - 10 to 20 a week or so since they came out. Sold almost no sunglasses in the past 2 months, but lots of transitions.

Few bits of customer feedback:
*1)* Most people like the new colours a bit more. It's not a huge change, but generally positive feedback.

*2)* They take FOREVER to change back when it is even a little bit cold outside. I'm sure they work great in equator-land, but if you're in a colder environment like the northern US or Canada, do not get these lenses. People are saying things like "I walked into a grocery store and when I left 20 minutes later they still hadn't begun to lighten!" That's in anything below about -5 or maybe -10C. This has always been a problem with transitions, but its worse with the newer version.

----------


## lenslover

does anyone have an updated version of this?http://www.peninsula-optical.com/documents/transitions/TransitionsXTRActive_Technical.pdf www.peninsula-optical.com

----------


## lenslover

The new Signature gets darker in hot weather, and supposedly gets darker in general. 
Other than behind windshield activation, what would the point of the Xtractive lens?

----------


## AngeHamm

> The new Signature gets darker in hot weather, and supposedly gets darker in general. 
> Other than behind windshield activation, what would the point of the Xtractive lens?


For a lot of patients, windshield activation is reason enough to want Xtractive.

----------


## AngeHamm

> *2)* They take FOREVER to change back when it is even a little bit cold outside. I'm sure they work great in equator-land, but if you're in a colder environment like the northern US or Canada, do not get these lenses.


Well, Essilor is transitioning (pun intended) pretty much all of their product into Signature 7, so it's really not going to be an option. It's a shame that, just like Vantage, the new version seems to be a regression back to the main reason I didn't like Transitions in the first place.

----------


## standarduck

My patients hate them - every single one think they go far too dark (in the UK, so it is normally not very warm). I've even had some older patients say they cannot wear them safely to see, due to the depth of the 'tint'.

I've swapped every one into an alternative - the Zeiss PhotoFusion, or the Hoya Suntech.

It's probably one of the worst 'upgrades' to any lens range since I started in the industry.

----------


## standarduck

> What would be the reasons to suggest Brown or Gray?


Colour preference?

----------


## BigGuy

I'm located in Rochester , NY and the weather has been quite cold here. I've dispensed 25-30 pair so far, mostly gray, with no complaints whatsoever. I've had several comments from patients about 7 being darker than their old lenses but they've all been positive. Just got a pair for myself this week. Guess I'll see for myself how they react in all conditions. Oh, and the new brown color is WAY better that past versions in my opinion. It finally looks really brown.

----------


## AngeHamm

> My patients hate them - every single one think they go far too dark (in the UK, so it is normally not very warm). I've even had some older patients say they cannot wear them safely to see, due to the depth of the 'tint'.


For every one of those, I'd wager I've had 10 patients reject Transitions because they don't perceive them as getting dark enough. This is one of those technologies that patients expect to function in a way more consistent with magic than with science. The best we can do is to inform our patients of the pluses and minuses of every bit of technology we dispense to them and hope that they receive the education.

----------


## lenslover

How many patients complain that they don't want or like the minimal indoor tint with the Xtractive lens. It seems to get plenty dark.

----------


## standarduck

> because they don't perceive them as getting dark enough.


With Transitions 7?

My complaint only applies to the 'improved' technology.

----------


## lenslover

I was wondering if patients with Xtractive are bothered by the indoor tint.

----------


## AngeHamm

> With Transitions 7?
> 
> My complaint only applies to the 'improved' technology.


With any Transitions.

----------


## stedel

We haven't had much "darkness" feedback on Trans 7 yet, but for Trans 6 we had a lot of people who said "they're not dark enough" and a few people who said, "they're way too dark, and I don't like it!".

I wonder if they could start offering two different versions of each colour: one that is as dark as possible, and one that is a light, middling shade of brown/grey for people who want that?

----------


## AngeHamm

> I was wondering if patients with Xtractive are bothered by the indoor tint.


I have never had anyone complain about this. We let all our patients know to expect it before the order. I have the Xtractive in two pairs of glasses; it doesn't bother me one bit.

----------


## mdeimler

> I was wondering if patients with Xtractive are bothered by the indoor tint.


Yes, sometimes cataract patients are bothered

----------


## Happylady

I ordered my new transitions yesterday, I will post how I like them compared to the 6. My new ones will be brown. I currently have gray and brown. 

At at first I didn't like the gray, I got them in February last year and they got SO dark outside, 
I thought they took too long to lighten up. I tried the brown, I actually liked that they weren't as dark outside(this was winter) and I didn't feel like they were too dark for several minutes when I walked inside. 

I like the the frames with the gray lenses better so I wear them more and I guess I got used to the darker gray lens.

----------


## EyeManDan

Just sent out for my signature 7 grey yesterday.  I have 6 in brown like them don't love them.

----------


## BigGuy

Been wearing Signature 7 in gray for about a week now. It definitely gets darker than 6 in cold weather and it gets there faster. It does take a bit longer to get clear but nothing major. Just like 6, if I'm out for a longer period on a really cold day the lenses need to warm up for them to lighten. I always warn patients about this at the time of order so they know what to expect.

----------


## lenslover

anyone try them in hot weather yet?

----------


## BigGuy

The way it's been around here I should be able to answer that around July  :Nerd:

----------


## EyeManDan

> anyone try them in hot weather yet?


Hot weather? What is that.  I have heard of that in myth and legends of the long long ago.

----------


## Jason H

In their effort to improve on what people in cars or hot weather climates have had issue with for years -it seems like transitions have taken a step down in the eyes of their established clientele. I have fielded some complaints about the new product. Knowing how dependant Transitions are on temperature, would it have been better if they had preserved Transitions VI for colder climates? Let Opticians be Opticians and make their own decision as to which would be appropriate. It's my impression that the limitations of Transistions product lend itself to multiple options. Since they already have multiple product availiable, would one more hurt?

----------


## cocoisland58

Good feedback so far on Transitions7.  Our customers who like Transitions (mostly senior citizens) like these even more.  One co-worker has them and her station is near the front window.  They will darken to about 10% when the sun hits that window everyday, otherwise they are very clear indoors and darker outdoors.  We are in endless Winter in Michigan so will have to wait and see how they react in hot weather (if it ever returns).

----------


## BigGuy

It's my understanding that both 6 and 7 are still available, 6 is still in the drop down menu from my primary lab, so right now you do still have that choice. I don't know how long it will be before they discontinue offering 6 but if they continue to get orders for it maybe it will be around for a while.

----------


## lenslover

> I personally like the new brown a lot better.  I'm interested to see how they perform in hotter climates.  I'll repost when I get back from Cuba.


so how was the trip? how did the lenses do in the tropics?

----------


## stedel

Well, had someone come back with Trans 7 Grey for an adjustment. I honest to goodness thought they were a 90-96% grey tint until they finally lightened. Very dark:). They took approximately 8 minutes to lighten noticeably.

Has anyone had any feedback on whether they darken *at all* in a car?

----------


## Browman

> Well, had someone come back with Trans 7 Grey for an adjustment. I honest to goodness thought they were a 90-96% grey tint until they finally lightened. Very dark:). They took approximately 8 minutes to lighten noticeably.
> 
> Has anyone had any feedback on whether they darken *at all* in a car?


They become just slightly darker than a Gray #1/Brown #1 in a vehicle, at least in my car. I got a pair a few weeks after launch. Incredibly pleased so far, though the last transitions I wore were back in high school, around 2000. Hated those, love these. Quick darkening, and much darker than previous generations. More sensitive to indirect light. My only complaint is the speed with which they lighten; they get to about 40% density pretty quickly but then seem to linger there for several minutes. I've also noticed in photos that the residual "tint" is slightly more apparent in previous generations, so with flash, it looks like I'm wearing 70s-era #1 tint spectacles.

----------


## stedel

> I've also noticed in photos that the residual "tint" is slightly more apparent in previous generations, so with flash, it looks like I'm wearing 70s-era #1 tint spectacles.


*nods* The first thing our most experienced (ie, oldest;)) optician said when she saw her first pair of trans/grey/7 was "they're yellow". No customer has complained about that - so far anyway - so I'm hopeful most people won't have an issue with the residual colouring.

----------


## Happylady

I just got my 7's yesterday in brown. When comparing to the 6 today(sunny and low 70's) they both seemed the same inside with a very slight yellow cast. Outside I think I prefer the grayer toned 6 brown versus the more yellow 7. At this temperature they seemed to darken the same in direct light. The 7 wasn't darker. 

After 10 minutes inside they had both faded a lot but still had a noticeable color. The 7 was much more yellow toned and the 6 more neutral. I prefer the shade of the 6. 

After half an hour the two were the same color with just the very slightest brown tone. 

Will test again when it's hotter.

----------


## lenslover

I don't notice any significant tint indoors. Same as Transitions 6. I have the gray. The signature 7 gets darker than the 6 did. Changes faster. Maybe a little slower to get clear, but a darker faster lens outside.

----------


## lenslover

does anyone use these? any comments on the Vantage product?

----------


## kcox

We have a lot of people in our office who absolutely love transitions signature. The VII looks a lot better and so far the people who have had it really like it.

----------


## kcox

I haven't been in this business for long, but my coworker/supervisor says that in her experience the Vantage isn't the best polarized lens. She would rather put someone in just a regular polarized grey or brown.

----------


## kcox

> Do you think that the Transitions 7 narrows the differences between the standard Transitions and the Xtractive? Other than the behind the car activation, it seems like the Transitions Signature can get as dark, and in many temperatures and other conditions. Why would anyone want the Xtractive now? 
> What would be the reasons to suggest Brown or Gray?


The reason would be if they didn't want a lens that was always 8% dark. Xtractive is always a little bit dark and some people want a completely clear lens when going indoors.

----------


## lenslover

I just got the Signature. I like it more than the 6. it gets darker more quickly, and changes to clear just as fast so far. I don't notice any yellow residual tinge that others have mentioned. Other than in a car I think they are great. Very versatile product.

----------


## stedel

I haven't had a chance to do a "look see" side by side comparison yet, but I think that the residual yellow might be more prominent in certain indexes. Or maybe that's just a side effect of having a thicker lens.

Either way I've hardly noticed it on some lenses (I've had to really look for it against a white surface to find the yellow), while on others it's so glaringly obvious that I can't help but notice even when they're wearing the glasses.

----------


## Happylady

> I haven't had a chance to do a "look see" side by side comparison yet, but I think that the residual yellow might be more prominent in certain indexes. Or maybe that's just a side effect of having a thicker lens.


My lenses are Trivex and the prescription is fairly light, about a -150 with some cylinder.

----------


## edKENdance

> so how was the trip? how did the lenses do in the tropics?


Would ya believe....I didn't even bring them with me.  I've decided the frame that's housing them isn't a travelling frame.  I brought a pair of Vantage though, meh in the tropics.  Definitely did not put a damper on my vacation.  :)

----------


## kittyeyes

Transitions and their products makes it so easy to sell the Chemistrie clip ons. A polarized tint option, a clear Rx clip option, and a product that works when you want it to, not like Transitions, that only work when THEY want to.

----------


## lenslover

While this allows one pair of glasses for various conditions, you still have to carry the clip. So it's not exactly the same thing. I am glad their are all sorts of options for various preferences.

----------


## rdcoach5

Has anyone tried them in Florida in July ?

----------


## Craig

Yes, we live here and they do not work in the summer; we use Xtra Active if they want it to work.  If they want no residual color we use the regular.  I just got a Brown  and they are worthless!  We also like the Vantage.

----------


## rdcoach5

> Yes, we live here and they do not work in the summer; we use Xtra Active if they want it to work.  If they want no residual color we use the regular.  I just got a Brown  and they are worthless!  We also like the Vantage.


Thanks for the info, Craig !

----------


## lenslover

> Yes, we live here and they do not work in the summer; we use Xtra Active if they want it to work.  If they want no residual color we use the regular.  I just got a Brown  and they are worthless!  We also like the Vantage.


So you notice that the Vantage are less affected by the hot weather in Florida? Or is the polarization more needed there? 
The Signature 7 marketing indicates better activity in high temperatures. I guess you don't agree. 
But if they want no residual color, you still use the regular even if they are useless?

----------

